# مشروع تخرج Mrl pulse oximeter ملائمة الحساس لجهاز قياس تشبع الدم بالأكسجين



## فلسفة مشاعر (14 مايو 2010)

مشروع تخرج Mrl pulse oximeter ملائمة الحساس لجهاز قياس تشبع الدم بالأكسجين


هذا  مشروع   تخرج  ودراسة كاملة لحساس  قياس   تشبع   الدم  بالأكسجين

mrl  pulse   oximeter   ملائمة   الحساس   لجهاز   قياس   تشبع   الدم  بالأكسجين

اتمني ان الجميع يستفيد منه المشروع بالمرفقآت ،،

فمان الكريم

للتحميل اظغط هنا


المصدر: اجهزة طبية, اجهزه طبيه, medical devices, Medical equipment - من قسم: منتدى الاساسيات الالكترونية العامة The basis of electronic​


----------



## medical.eng89 (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك
جاري التحميل .............


----------



## محمد الأحمد عساني (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## alaaroi1 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## blackhorse (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسلمت يداك
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## همام جهاد اسماعيل (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم الله يعطيك العافية انا همام بدرس في تخصص الاجهزة طبية ممكن اطلب منك طلب اللوحة الالكترونية لجهاز Mrl pulse oximeter رد علي ضروري عشان الدكتور طلب مني لوحة الجهاز او دلني من وين اعرف اجيب لوحات اجهزة طبية


----------



## محمد الشوتري (13 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فييييييييييييييييك


----------



## منبع الطيبه (17 مايو 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## عاطف روحان (17 مايو 2012)

جميل جدا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد المجيد ناظم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

